# Tasmanian hunters bedeviled game officers



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.idahostatesman.com/2011/11/18/1883434/tasmanian-hunters-bedeviled-game.html

Anyone else think these boys got off way too easy?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes they sure did get off lightly.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes like everyone else thinks, an example should have been made to discourage anyone else from doing the same thing and it doesn't matter where they are from.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

An example such as prison to come into our country and commit such horrible crimes as stealing game. They shouldn't be allowed into our country anymore period if they're that big of idiots. I know Australia wouldn't let them off easy with something like this. Sad example of all the hard work gone into catching them and all the money spent to do so to let them off so easily.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would like to think that them being banned in Idaho would mean that they are also banned from other states also. I know most of our western states have reciprocity agreements. They should have been made to pay back all the money spent over a 20 year period investigating their skullduggery.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Revoke their visa to the U.S forever and figure up the manhour costs and add that to their bill along with the max fine for a U.S citizen as well.


----------

